# You come in and look and tell me...



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

This was posted on my old jersey forum. Look at this dog guys... It doesn't look like a yote at all. It was shot in NNJ and they said they are smaller out here??? I wouldn't think so. But this looks like a damn wolf to me...

http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showth ... p?t=166760


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea, that's a wolf.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

rofl that a wolf.....


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

No doubt a wolf.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also would agree it's a wolf.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hoe does someone mistake a yote for a wolf that far north? The only wolf someone could mistake for a yote would be a red wolf and those are in the south.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A coyote???!??.. Get real.

Wow..I can only shake my head at some of the reponses on that thread..


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

yep thats a wolf alright...


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

But the last picture.....I've never seen them in a jammy outfit. That looks more like a kid than a coyote or a wolf.

OK I'll stop now. :wink:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Spanker said:


> But the last picture.....I've never seen them in a jammy outfit. That looks more like a kid than a coyote or a wolf.
> 
> OK I'll stop now. :wink:


How do you think they keep warm in the winter.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

this site gives some good explanations eastern coyotes and why they have bigger body size...still i see no way that can be a yote

http://www.wcs.org/media/file/Ecology_of_NE_Coyotes.pdf


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I totally agree... But where I'm from in Jersey, we don't really have yotes. There weren't hardly any yotes in Jersey at all up until a few years ago. But everything starts up north and works its way down. I never saw a yote in NJ and I spent a lot of time afield. But it def looked like a wolf to me too. I posted it up here cause you guys see a lot of yote's. I haven't seen one yet out here yet though. Might just be the area I'm in.


----------



## wherdog (Nov 3, 2008)

Coyote = :eyeroll:

Wolf = :beer:

Definitely a wolf


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks wolfy to me.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

did anyone scrolll down and see the 115 pound coyote on the bass barn forum? What a monster!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Black guard hair, blocky face, 5 x's the size of what it should be... Hmmm.... Maybe next time they shouldn't pull the trigger on it.


----------

